# Dosing Iron



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a 55g tank with a couple of plants that are red in color. I have Scarlet temple in my tank along with Ludwigia Repens. I use the EI method with GW ferts. When I look at the stickied post above it does not give me any dosage for iron above. I have the Iron Chelate from GW also. I use TBSP or TSP values. Any help on this would be great. Right now I am guessing but would like more guidance. I am also going to be adding more plants in the near future just not sure what yet. Thanks all for any help in advance.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Never needed to dose any extra Iron. A good Trace Element product comes already with the right amount. In regard to growing red plants, they are not red because of Iron.


----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

TY Ed. I use CSM+B from GW. Thanks again for the info. Also on my plant lit of these two plants it says to dose extra iron so I assumed since they had color they had to have the iron. Thanks again.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

I finally have my Ludwigia looking good .
4 ppm Nitrate
.35 ppm phosphate
.4 iron (mix of iron and trace...

In my case, low nitrate, and good CO2 seem to make my Ludwigia with no distorted new leaves and with a nice red color.


----------

